# Indian Railways Launches Real Time Train Tracking Service–Simran



## Garbage (Oct 21, 2011)

> *Indian Railways Launches Real Time Train Tracking Service – Simran*
> 
> We earlier covered Indian Railways’ plans to launch Baby Simran project (SIMRAN stands for Satellite Imaging for Rail Navigation) that involves digital mapping of stations.simran
> 
> ...



Source - Indian Railways Launches Real Time Train Tracking Service&ndash;Simran


----------



## Alok (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting project .Thanx for information.


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 21, 2011)

Thx for information!!


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks nice.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! Nice !



> Presently this service is available on Pilot Basis for selected trains(12003, 12004, 12301, 12302, 12305, 12306, 12313, 12314, 12951, 12952, 12953, 12954) only.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 21, 2011)

fully launched project will be of grt help to all indians.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 21, 2011)

100 Crore for this?!! duh!

I would've implemented in much better way for 10lakh. 

(Have experience in building such stuff)


----------



## maxmk (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice initiative but as its on pilot basis site is running properly. It will be interesting to see when it will be implemented on all trains as running a site without downtime or slowness will be real challenge for railways.


----------



## asingh (Oct 21, 2011)

Weird name.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice initiative. It will be great success if implemented seriously.


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 22, 2011)

Earlier this was available for some southern india trains, i remember tracking some south bound train some 1-2 years back. Now seems they are going to implement on whole india basis. 

Dont know but I feel every train should have GPS and drivers should have CB Radio / Radio set to communicate with base, wherever they are ,,,


----------



## choudang (Oct 22, 2011)

let them make stable IRCTC rather than spending 100 cr on tracking a train.


----------



## asingh (Oct 22, 2011)

choudang said:


> let them make stable IRCTC rather than spending 100 cr on tracking a train.



Ya, those station dropdowns take ages to load.


----------



## sameer.pur (Oct 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ya, those station dropdowns take ages to load.



Sometimes they even don't load. 


On another note..  raj wil say...  Si.. Si.. Simm.. Simmmmmraan..


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ IRCTC become worse from the time when they started to use ajax with it.


----------

